# DIY Jerky Shooter



## mathman (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't want to spend $20 on a jerky shooter and I like building my own things.

I have a fairly new caulk gun, some 2" pvc, and a small sausage stuffer tube end. I'd need to buy a cap for the pvc, and build a piece of something to go on the caulk gun pushrod possibly. I'd cut the pipe to size. Put on the cap with a hole drilled in it to fit the stuffer tube and have a Jerky Shooter for about $2.

Anyone done this? I figure it could hold about 1 lb of meat. 

Thanks.


----------



## mathman (Jan 2, 2015)

This morning I cut the pvc pipe. Ended up being 7" and I'm using 1.5" pipe. It will only hold a little


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2015)

Post some pics for all to see.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mathman (Jan 2, 2015)

I will once I finish. 

I just mans a bigger one. 2" pipe. Kind of hard to fit in my caulk gun but it fits.

I'll finish it this evening. 

I can't find my small sausage stuffer tube.
Can I just build an end cap and put a hole in it? Do I need to have a small tube on the end? I won't be using casings.

This one should make 100" of 1/2" snack sticks.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2015)

I am thinking you are going to need a tube.They make bell reducers for pvc.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mathman (Jan 2, 2015)

I ended up making a tube. I'll be using a fat crayola marker for it. Took the guts out. 

This is going to be polish ingenuity at its best:)


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2015)

MathMan said:


> I ended up making a tube. I'll be using a fat crayola marker for it. Took the guts out.
> 
> This is going to be polish ingenuity at its best:)


----------

